# Do You Use a Rice Cooker?



## Island (Jun 11, 2022)

Thread title.


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2022)

I can't believe you made a thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 11, 2022)

Essential appliance.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 11, 2022)

I have one but never used it so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm Asian, so yes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 11, 2022)

It's a very versatile appliance.

Aside from cooking rice, you could even use it to sous vide meat with it.

You can also add in a bunch of other ingredients and make delicious rice-based dishes with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 11, 2022)

I normally just get Uncle Bens rice in the packets you throw in the microwave for 90 seconds, because I'm lazy.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2022)

no, it seems very lazy to me to be busting out "das rice c00ker..."
no doubt if i try it i'll like it, but regardless i will still look at myself funny in the mirror 
i would look at a lot of you funny in the kitchen no doubt


----------



## Sparks (Jun 11, 2022)

Yes. It makes it a lot easier to start a batch of rice in the machine and then do the rest of my prep, and there's less cleaning to be done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2022)

Why aren't these votes public?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jun 11, 2022)

Absolutly. And nothing better then basmati.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Island (Jun 11, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> no, it seems very lazy to me to be busting out "das rice c00ker..."
> no doubt if i try it i'll like it, but regardless i will still look at myself funny in the mirror
> i would look at a lot of you funny in the kitchen no doubt


That's like saying it's lazy to use a toaster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2022)

Island said:


> That's like saying it's lazy to use a toaster.


it is though, pan toasted is far better and more versatile.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 11, 2022)

Nah, rice isn't essential here, so no. I di find it convenient though. On one condition - that you have enough space to store all those cookers. We only have a few cookers and they aleady piss me off in a cupboard. I mean I can manage without bread baking machine, do not need a separate rice cooker too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 11, 2022)

i don't use a rice cooker (don't have one) but i would for sushi rice

i'm the opposite of @JFF- would definitely NOT use it for basmati

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pfft (Jun 11, 2022)

My new rice cooker is good shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2022)

Island said:


> That's like saying it's lazy to use a toaster.


I don't like toast. It's just dry bread


----------



## wibisana (Jun 11, 2022)

Yes ofc
The alternative is like this

Some say taste better but i juat dont like the hassle


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> don't have one


Are you really Asian?


Jim said:


> I don't like toast. It's just dry bread


That's why you put butter or preserves on it.


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's why you put butter or preserves on it.


why not just eat it when it's not toasted if you have to compensate for the dryness afterward? O_o


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> why not just eat it when it's not toasted if you have to compensate for the dryness afterward? O_o


Toasted bread with butter or Jam/jelly/marmalade tastes better than untoasted bread with the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 11, 2022)

I use a pressure cooker cause it's faster. And even further if you want a good micom rice cooker you need to pay 200+ dollars for that elephant brand. So I'll just take my multiuse done under 15 minutes decent rice from my pressure cooker for now.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 11, 2022)

YMICrazy said:


> if you want a good micom rice cooker you need to pay 200+ dollars for that elephant brand.


Zojirushi can’t be beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 12, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Zojirushi can’t be beat.



Team Zojirushi! 



Jim said:


> why not just eat it when it's not toasted if you have to compensate for the dryness afterward? O_o


It's a texture thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2022)

nope. You don't even need to.  I found out how to not burn the rice at the bottom.

The most imporant part of it is amount.  

2 cups of water (i.e the final mixture) to 1 cup of rice.

Bring mixture to boil, low heat add in rice mix a little  , leave for about 30 minutes  and once the water completely dries out turn off the pott and ensure the pot is well sealed and the steam does the rest for anther hour.


----------



## pfft (Jun 12, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Zojirushi can’t be beat.


It’s my favorite rice cooker I ever used 

I even mixed quinoa and brown rice and it came out really good 

I’m still learning how to use it 

I love my zojirushi baby

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> nope. You don't even need to.  I found out how to not burn the rice at the bottom.
> 
> The most imporant part of it is amount.
> 
> ...


Even easier is to add salt, rice and water (Asian finger measurement regardless of pot size,) close the lid, wait for it to start boiling, then turn off the heat and leave it for 30 minutes with lid on.
Assuming induction stove, otherwise turn heat to 1 once boiling for gas stove for 10mins, then leave for 20 no heat.

People itt paid money for a machine that does that 
I should invent a butter warmer, lord knows folks up north will pay to be able to spread their butter with no fuss in the winter. Easy million dollars.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> Even easier is to add salt, rice and water (Asian finger measurement regardless of pot size,) close the lid, wait for it to start boiling, then turn off the heat and leave it for 30 minutes with lid on.
> Assuming induction stove, otherwise turn heat to 1 once boiling for gas stove for 10mins, then leave for 20 no heat.
> 
> *People itt paid money for a machine that does that*
> I should invent a butter warmer, lord knows folks up north will pay to be able to spread their butter with no fuss in the winter. Easy million dollars.



Well  the one I have was given to me; however, having owned one now I wouldn't go back. I've used a few different methods of cooking rice - especially when cooking larger amounts, and I have to say the consistency of the rice cooker in concert with being able to set and forget while I'm doing other things is worth it to me (not that rice is inherently difficult to prepare, even so).


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2022)

With the way they were talking before, I assumed they were like everywhere, lol


----------



## Smoke (Jun 12, 2022)

I used to own one. That shit was awesome.

I never made straight rice, tho. I always threw in some frozen veggies, like broccoli or a mix. Always came out excellent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Jun 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> People itt paid money for a machine that does that
> I should invent a butter warmer, lord knows folks up north will pay to be able to spread their butter with no fuss in the winter. Easy million dollars.


Not using a rice cooker or toaster because these appliances are "lazy" is a weird thing to brag about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2022)

Aiyanah is also South African where alot of Asians live so for him to be this flabbergasted is weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Jun 13, 2022)

Nope.
Pressure Cooker only.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2022)

Smoke said:


> I used to own one. That shit was awesome.
> 
> I never made straight rice, tho. I always threw in some frozen veggies, like broccoli or a mix. Always came out excellent.


Y'all are putting non rice in the rice cooker? 

We have a pressure cooker, there was a rice cooker, but my roommate either threw it out or hid it. Insta Pot works pretty well for it. I made some rice for chili the other night.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> Even easier is to add salt, rice and water (Asian finger measurement regardless of pot size,) close the lid, wait for it to start boiling, then turn off the heat and leave it for 30 minutes with lid on.
> Assuming induction stove, otherwise turn heat to 1 once boiling for gas stove for 10mins, then leave for 20 no heat.
> 
> People itt paid money for a machine that does that
> I should invent a butter warmer, lord knows folks up north will pay to be able to spread their butter with no fuss in the winter. Easy million dollars.


itt: aiyanah wants to feel superior to other people

If you use a bowl I look down on you, you have hands right?

--
But to actually answer this I have a rice cooker, slow cooker, quesadilla maker and an air fryer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 13, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> itt: aiyanah wants to feel superior to other people
> 
> If you use a bowl I look down on you, you have hands right?
> 
> ...


I am superior to all rice cooker users, not even up for debate.
Cry about it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> I am superior to all rice cooker users, not even up for debate.
> Cry about it


Well you use a stove and not a fire pit. So, you're just as bad.


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 13, 2022)

No as I don't have one yet, when I move out and start living by myself however I plan on buying one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> I am superior to all rice cooker users, not even up for debate.
> Cry about it


A rice cooker is like $20. Saying people paid for it like it’s some great expense is weird. And a pressure cooker also makes rice


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jun 13, 2022)

Yep, I have been using one for a while. Good stuff.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 13, 2022)

Really surprised how many people went yes. I only have rice as part of sushi, pasta is my staple. I have pasta pretty much every day.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 13, 2022)

People that use rice cookers:


If you know you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2022)

Francyst said:


> People that use rice cookers:
> 
> 
> If you know you know


What people who act like not using a rice cooker is some kind of flex are doing in real life: 



Y'all better slide into your burlap tunic so you can hurry and get a good spot at the river to gather some water with your little woven basket. You'll have to get to work on cooking that rice soon since you're going to have to actually pay attention to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What people who act like not using a rice cooker is some kind of flex are doing in real life:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all better slide into your burlap tunic so you can hurry and get a good spot at the river to gather some water with your little woven basket. You'll have to get to work on cooking that rice soon since you're going to have to actually pay attention to it.


sorry my arbitrary bar for tech is 10000 B.C. unga bunga unga bunga


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2022)

Island said:


> Not using a rice cooker or toaster because these appliances are "lazy" is a weird thing to brag about.


Ngl camping or even using a fireplace to make toast has its charm.. 

But fuck all that 
I ain’t living like the bitches in Little  Women

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2022)

should just eat rice without cooking it 
j/k


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> should just eat rice without cooking it
> j/k


Our spit will cook the rice. Completely normal stuff, Jim.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Jim eats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Jim eats?


yes, in fact, several times per meal


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Jim eats?


he's lying to you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2022)

Nope and that's just fine.


JFF said:


> Absolutly. And nothing better then basmati.


Than*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Nope and that's just fine.
> 
> Than*


Can’t believe you love basmati rice the most

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2022)

pfft said:


> Can’t believe you love basmati rice the most


Him ???
I don't usually eat that unless it's indian cuisine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brian (Jun 14, 2022)

My mom taught me how to cook rice in a pot. I don't normally make rice plus I haven't eaten  rice in months so I don't need one yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2022)

Brian said:


> My mom taught me how to cook rice in a pot. I don't normally make rice plus I haven't eaten  rice in months so I don't need one yet.


What are you eating ? I’m asking for your mom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Brian (Jun 14, 2022)

pfft said:


> What are you eating ? I’m asking for your mom



For dinners these days i just make salmon or chicken with a side of salad cause its quick and cheap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2022)

perhaps rice cookers (or lack of) really does measure one's character 
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't cook, so don't have a clue.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I don't cook, so don't have a clue.


It truly amazes me when I see the few ppl who actually cook.
I assume no one here has time cus they are busy on nf /discord to bother cooking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Island (Jun 17, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I don't cook, so don't have a clue.


What do you do for food?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 17, 2022)

When I was growing up my dad made his own bread. But we did have a popcorn popper so we weren't luddites.


----------



## dergeist (Jun 17, 2022)

Island said:


> What do you do for food?



Eat out mostly, get someone to cook for me, visit mother's from time to time. I guess I can make eggs (boil them), toast and beans so it's not all bad.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 17, 2022)

Also this might as well be the thread to settle it.

Rice or oatmeal, which is better for you?


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Also this might as well be the thread to settle it.
> 
> Rice or oatmeal, which is better for you?


Roatmeal


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 17, 2022)

Rice mixed with oatmeal, an explosion of flavor.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 17, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rice or oatmeal, which is better for you?


Oatmeal is a complex carbohydrate so it’s going to be more nutritious than white rice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> I should invent a butter warmer, lord knows folks up north will pay to be able to spread their butter with no fuss in the winter. Easy million dollars.



You probably should. I hate having to heat up butter.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Oatmeal is a complex carbohydrate so it’s going to be more nutritious than white rice.


Broatmeal 

Brown rice plus oatmeal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

Gunners said:


> You probably should. I hate having to heat up butter.


It is a few seconds in a microwave


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2022)

pfft said:


> It is a few seconds in a microwave


Few seconds the wrong way and it is useless or ends up breaking the bread.

A designated device to keep butter at a consistent temperature is what's needed.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Few seconds the wrong way and it is useless or ends up breaking the bread.
> 
> A designated device to keep butter at a consistent temperature is what's needed.


You have to be gentle … people are really bad with their hands.  -that’s what she said


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't eat rice often enough to justify buying one. If there was a device that cooked lentils without having to worry about the foam I would use it.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2022)

Garcher said:


> I don't eat rice often enough to justify buying one. If there was a device that cooked lentils without having to worry about the foam I would use it.


Look into Instapot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2022)

pfft said:


> It truly amazes me when I see the few ppl who actually cook.
> I assume no one here has time cus they are busy on nf /discord to bother cooking


If i do something that is new or complicated there is 50% chance that the food is bad, maybe to salty etc. But that doesnt stop me to cook if i want to. Its fun and cheap


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 27, 2022)

my brother used to.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Had a Rice cooker my entire life except for a few years when I was in the Marine Corps, got one eventually. But those few years without one was a struggle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Had a Rice cooker my entire life except for a few years when I was in the Marine Corps, got one eventually. But those few years without one was a struggle.


You had to eat uncooked rice ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> You had to eat uncooked rice ??


Well we had a chow hall where we basically have a free all you can eat buffet everyday, but the rice they had was shit. So I'd still eat cooked rice but it wasn't good. But on weekends I usually didn't goto the chow hall, so I just wouldn't eat rice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Well we had a chow hall where we basically have a free all you can eat buffet everyday, but the rice they had was shit. So I'd still eat cooked rice but it wasn't good. But on weekends I usually didn't goto the chow hall, so I just wouldn't eat rice


Figures Uncle Sam wouldn’t make good rice for its troops.

Would  you would starve on your weekends cuz that food was just so shit?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> Figures Uncle Sam wouldn’t make good rice for its troops.
> 
> Would  you would starve on your weekends cuz that food was just so shit?


It wasn't just the rice, almost everything was pretty bad, but luckily I eat anything so I didn't complain as much, but I have friends who literally never ate at the chow hall.

And nah, I'd either just stock up on food for the weekend if I wasn't doing anything, but usually I was going out with my friends so we'd just eat out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

An interesting topic to make a thread about, but honestly I'm here for it.
No one in my house uses a rice cooker, my mom's boyfriend is pretty stingy about that stuff saying it's not right and all that.. But honestly, the way he does it(and has everyone do it) is a test on patience, so I see the use/value of a rice cooker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 9, 2022)

Why would people not use something that can cook perfect rice for you, if you cook rice? Why would some people like to suffer and eat dry, soggy, burnt rice? 

Not to mention it's 100x easier to clean a rice cooker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 10, 2022)

I try to limit my carbs, but I loved using mine when I ate rice on a daily basis a few years ago.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah it's quite handy. I make rice, boil eggs, potatoes, onions and veggies in it at the same time. perfect for lazy cooks like me


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why would people not use something that can cook perfect rice for you, if you cook rice? Why would some people like to suffer and eat dry, soggy, burnt rice?
> 
> Not to mention it's 100x easier to clean a rice cooker.


Sounds to me like you can torture someone by forcing them to not use one 
j/k


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why would people not use something that can cook perfect rice for you, if you cook rice? Why would some people like to suffer and eat dry, soggy, burnt rice?
> 
> Not to mention it's 100x easier to clean a rice cooker.



Yeah, rice cookers are really easy to clean; especially if you add like a tablespoon of oil before cooking. Having used a crockpot in the past, a rice cooker is much more handy and easy to clean (and I hate cleaning).

Literally used one today and all it took was a bit of light scrubbing with warm water and soap after cooking, like less than a minute.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

